# ***Official Saturday Night Fights: Gina Carano vs Kelly Kobald Discussion Thread***



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Conduct all of your pre & post-fight discussion on this matchup as *Gina Carano *takes on *Kelly Kobald *in *HERE*, *ALL* other threads concerning this fight *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE. *

Thanks guys.

*MLS*


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

gina no doubt im really interested to see this fight cause i yet to have actually seen her fight live....last elite xc womens match was very exciting to me so i hope this one is as well


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Bump for tonight


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kobald is so ugly it's scary. She's the female Micheal Strahan.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Decent first round.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea it's solid but a lot of clinching.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

they should def. put 3 5minute rounds


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah 3 minute rounds is nowhere near enough time.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone else see Kobald's bald spot?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Kelly has a hell of a chin, i wish Gina would utilize kicks more.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Holy shit nice job By GIna ! i am officially on her NUT lol


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Carano wins, 29-28, unanimously.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

> Kelly has a hell of a chin, i wish Gina would utilize kicks more.


Yeah i loved the kicks she threw before the fight ended


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

yea that front kick was nice !


----------



## UFC 100 (Mar 11, 2008)

That was a very exciting fight. I just thought it was funny Gina had strip all the way down just to make weight for this fight :laugh:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It was a good fight but it would have been better if there was less clinching and they showed off their striking or ground games some more.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

Cyborg has herpes!!!

Anyone see her cold sore?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Um no that was probably a cut from her fight earlier tonight.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn gina is good! i change my mind ! lol 
WAR GINA!


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> Um no that was probably a cut from her fight earlier tonight.


Oh, right you are.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

or WAS IT?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Kobald is so ugly it's scary. She's the female Micheal Strahan.


eh, I'd @%&% her!:thumb02: 

Gina showed some really good takedown defense and some vicious kicks! Too bad the fight couldn't go longer. 3 minutes rounds suck!


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

What a war!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hell yeah. Gina is sooo Beautiful and man can she fight hahah


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Future_Fighter said:


> Yeah i loved the kicks she threw before the fight ended


yeah right after i posted that she started throwing more kicks and it worked great, it was awesome. I love me some Gina! :thumb02:


----------



## Vikingpride (Jan 20, 2008)

Kobald had one bad ass pre fight stare, but Gina was just to big and too strong for Kobald. Really reminded me of a younger sibling trying to take down there bigger sibling. 

When The fight was over you could tell Kobald had been in a fight, but it looked like Gina might have just got a small cat scratch near her eye. 

Though will all that being said i still thought Kobalt managed to take the 2nd round purely based on the takedown. 

I agree they should have 3 5 minutes rounds i mean it seemed like Gina was just getting warmed up for most of the fight until the last 30 seconds when she was just going to town.


----------



## kylebrodie (Oct 5, 2008)

*beautiful*

Gina Carrano, what a girl, so friggin' gorgeous. Dangerous as well.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Did you guys see the same fight as me? Gina was extremely impressive.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Im not trying to be funny and im not sayin this because i think Gina is hot (omg i would marry her) but she always has the best fight of the night whenever she performs. she is awesome and the fight was great. GINA BEAT ME UP PLZ. lol


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Can someone please explain why the ref can stand-up a guy in side mount, but not break up the clinchfest.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Can someone please explain why the ref can stand-up a guy in side mount, but not break up the clinchfest.


When I saw the AA fight I thought the exact same thing. He was one explosive move from a armlock and they stand the fight up after less than 20 seconds.

Anyway, WAR GINA. She is a straight up badass! She always puts on amazing fights and brawls and she even tried the gogoplata again. Plus, I don't think she has EVER been as hot as she was at the end of that fight, sweating, her face with a busted lip and her eyes glazed.

Oh and did anyone see Kobold pull her hair? Dude you could tell Gina was PISSED right after that. She came forward with this look in her eyes like "you're going to pay for that one, bitch"

Also love what she said at the end of the fight. "I Feel like I was just in a fight!"


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

If my memory serves me correctly they did break up the clinch once during the fight. I believe it was in the final round.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

morninglightmt said:


> When I saw the AA fight I thought the exact same thing. He was one explosive move from a armlock and they stand the fight up after less than 20 seconds.
> 
> Anyway, WAR GINA. She is a straight up badass! She always puts on amazing fights and brawls and she even tried the gogoplata again. Plus, I don't think she has EVER been as hot as she was at the end of that fight, sweating, her face with a busted lip and her eyes glazed.
> 
> ...


In the woman universe, pulling hair is a plea "Beat the shit out me now, please."

Yep, sweating women with their faces marked up are hot. And marketable. Somebody tell Dana.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Meshuggeth said:


> Did you guys see the same fight as me? Gina was extremely impressive.


She was awesome.

She was trying to connect with a really hard knee ... then caught her... ouch!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Anyone else think Gina might have some problems with Cyborg. I'll root for Gina, but I think Cyborg will be a challenge.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Everyone's picking Cyborg but I'd pick Gina.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Doesnt matter--- I am not sure I want those two to fight--- I like them BOTH and seeing one loose is gonna be hard for me.

Only Reason I watch EXC--- the girls.

O


----------

